# what happening for deprofundis well he starting to collected old LP of ancient time!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay , when i loose my old turntable i said to my self all you need boy is a converter of lp to cd or mp3 than i spot a product worth while.

Yes i will be able to listen to my newest aquisition behold

Gesualdo CANDIDE label (french import (early 60''?)
Gesualldo spliit whit Monteverdi 1970 monteverdi choir (1970)
Italian Madrigals : Randolphs Singers 1952 first pressing(MonteverdiGesualdo).
Roger Blanchard Thomas Crécquillon ,Nicolas Gombert, schilks(i dont know this classical composer)*
Peter Abelard 1974 LP

So what about it folks im starting another vynil collection, not that i had allready but i was broke and had to do departure of some gone s(word) in the procced did not get the money it was worth at le 33 tours i will never go to this lp shop agains .But what done is done... beside this was just some heavy stuff got plenty of it, nothing will miss me... not my Gesulaldo rare LP does, newly purchased.

:tiphat: and all that comming in the mail hem??
This is insane, im guide by the holy today i received a Gesualdo from Tallis Scholars from 1987 pretty good recording if you ask me. and that it on whit vynil collecting of obscur stuff and needful things i guess.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"Gesualdo CANDIDE label (french import (early 60''?)
Gesualldo spliit whit Monteverdi 1970 monteverdi choir (1970)
Italian Madrigals : Randolphs Singers 1952 first pressing(MonteverdiGesualdo).
Roger Blanchard Thomas Crécquillon ,Nicolas Gombert, schilks(i dont know this classical composer)*
Peter Abelard 1974 LP"
---
Sounds like a treasure trove. I never minded vinyl unless it was severely scratched... I didn't mind the minor pops and surface noise if the stylus and tracking were aligned properly, and I still have fond memories of the cover pictures and easy to read liner notes. Some of the styluses have less surface noise than others and they're not necessarily expensive. Most of my CD collection is digital, and I enjoy them, but I greatly prefer analog because it sounds more natural and human to me. Wishing you great enjoyment with your new acquisitions. Music can be so healing to the soul!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

* I greatly prefer analog because it sounds more natural and human to me. Wishing you great enjoyment with your new acquisitions. Music can be so healing to the soul!*.

Indeed Larkenfield, these are treasure i pirchases an analogue rule.. i can't agree more, thanks for joining in this post :tiphat:


----------

